# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Comment retrouver la cl du produit windows vista install?

## samisaad

Bonjour,
Premire participation,
merci de m'aider  retrouver le key product de windows vista install sur mon pc portable. Y a til une commande specifique du genre slmgr permettant d'avoir la cl??

----------


## mathieugut

Salut,

Normalement si c'est un PC livr avec Windows Vista, tu dois avoir une tiquette sour le PC avec le numro en question...

----------


## TwAzO

windows + pause?

----------


## alex_m94

utilise everest ou aida32 (je sais pas si aida fonctionne sous vista). Apres tu va dans systeme d'exploitation (2 fois) et la t'as la  cl de produit qui est indiqu.

Voila

----------

